# How to update packages ?



## confusion_ (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to use the "packages system". The handbook (5.4) says how to install, how to delete, how to get informations about version, but nothing on how to update installed packages (openBSD has pkg_add -u ...).

How can I update the packages ? I don't want to use ports, because compiling takes too much time.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2012)

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------

